# Hops n Hogs



## JohnnyChance

We had a family style dinner and beer pairing this past sunday at the restaurant I work at. We called it "Hops n Hog" and it was a pig roast with beers from Dogfish Head Brewery. Here was the menu and beer pairings:



> To Start: "Aprihop" American IPA brewed with apricots, 7.0% ABV
> 
> First Course: Stonington Fluke Crudo; Beet puree, pickled golden raisins, lemon juice, chives. With "Raison d'etre" Belgian style brown ale, 8.0% ABV
> 
> Main Course: Eaglewood Farms Suckling Pig; raised on momma's milk, brewer's grain, and veggies.
> Sauces: Honey Siracha, Citrus Coriander, Power's BBQ.
> Sides: Grilled Asparagus with pickled Ramps, Roasted Rosemary Fingerling Potatoes, Ancho Braised Collard Greens, Baked Beans, Fiddleheads and English Peas with Celery Root Puree.
> With "Red & White" Oak aged belgian style wit; brewed with fermented pinot noir juice, 10.0% ABV and "90 Minute IPA" Imperial IPA, 9.0% ABV
> 
> Dessert: Farmhand's Ice Cream Cone. J. Foster's Vanilla Ice Cream, maple bacon cone, caramel. With "World Wide Stout" Stout brewed with barley, 15-20% ABV.



Some pictures:












Chef Sean on the grill:





Chef Power on the grill:




















Fiddleheads:











Our GM Spiro making sure beer is okay:





We used Ball canning jars as beer mugs:








































One of these is sitting in my fridge at home. Scared the **** out of my girlfriend when she went snooping to find something to eat!


----------



## JBroida

the simple fact that you guys have dogfishhead glasses makes me happy... the pigs are just icing on the cake. Seriously, dogfishhead is my hands down favorite american brewery.


----------



## JohnnyChance

JBroida said:


> the simple fact that you guys have dogfishhead glasses makes me happy... the pigs are just icing on the cake. Seriously, dogfishhead is my hands down favorite american brewery.


 
Thanks. I am not an IPA man myself, some seem to just be hoppy and bitter for the sake of being hoppy and bitter, but there are a few I find quite good. So Dogfish's lineup is a little IPA-heavy for my tastes, as a Brewery as a whole I prefer Brooklyn. All of their regular brews are fantastic, and they have some "limited edition" barrels that have made their way to some of the bars I frequent.

The Wit Bier with pinot noir was one of the best belgian "whites" ive ever had.


----------



## WildBoar

Nice! We are going to a 'snout to tail' dinner tonight. We're looking forward to some nice pig. I hope it turns out as well as what you have posted here! :thumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> the simple fact that you guys have dogfishhead glasses makes me happy... the pigs are just icing on the cake. Seriously, dogfishhead is my hands down favorite american brewery.


 
have you tried 3 Floyds, Jon? i was of the same opinion until i went to the 3F brewpub. they finally started selling the bottled stuff in my area, to boot. 

anyway, looks like that was a lot of fun!


----------



## JBroida

EdipisReks said:


> have you tried 3 Floyds, Jon? i was of the same opinion until i went to the 3F brewpub. they finally started selling the bottled stuff in my area, to boot.
> 
> anyway, looks like that was a lot of fun!


 
no... where are they located? I'll have to check them out


----------



## Amon-Rukh

There are beers out there I prefer over Dogfish Head's, but you can't go wrong with them either! Those pigs look great. I have to admit though, that the things that made my mouth water the most were the fiddleheads and ramps on the menu--I love those little things!


----------



## EdipisReks

JBroida said:


> no... where are they located? I'll have to check them out


 
North Indiana, so a way away from you. their distribution is limited, but it shows up in weird places. thousands and thousands of people show up every year for the unveiling and distribution of their very limited Dark Lord, which is a pretty epic imperial stout. i'd take it over Tactical Nuclear Penguin and Sink the Bismarck, for sure, but i didn't like either of those beers (or anything else, except real cask paradox smoke head, that brewdog makes), so it's an easy choice.  if you like hoppy beer, 3F is your brewery, though they don't only make hoppy beer.


----------



## SpikeC

Maybe shoulda called it Hogs and Dogs? Holey shirt, tho, some amazing stuff there!


----------



## dizzle

beer and pork...looks like a great sunday!


----------



## DwarvenChef

DUDE that looks like so much fun  

As stated above, Beer and Roast Pigs don't get much better than this


----------



## Jim

Three little piggies! Nice, save me some jowl.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Second annual Hops n Hog is tonight! Follow me on Twitter @passaggresschef or @fireboxct to see live updates. Even if you don't use Twitter you can view the pictures by going to our pages on the Twitter website.


----------



## Jim

Things are looking good over there!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Thanks Jim! Here are some more:


----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## JohnnyChance




----------



## Crothcipt

Ouch I don't get any pics. to show up.:angry2:


----------



## Eamon Burke

No pics here either
:cry:


----------



## JohnnyChance

How about now?


----------



## Eamon Burke

hooray! Looks delectable!


----------



## GlassEye

Nice pigs, nice knives, looks like a great event.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Awesome


----------



## SpikeC

*jealousy*


----------



## kalaeb

Ahhh, that is how you got such an awesome patina on your Rader. Looks phenominal!


----------



## Line cooked

Well played!!


----------



## Crothcipt

lol you just had us waiting all that time for some excellent pics. It was worth the wait.


----------



## Jim

You broke down two of the grunters and cooked one whole? Next time how about a little notice so we can partake!

Looks like a huge success.


----------



## stereo.pete

I bow down to your swine skills :hungry2: , I followed this on Twitter and now just realized that I missed the bulk of the action on this post. Awesome job Johnny! Your work here reminds me of one of my favorite restaurants in Chicago, The Publican. They specialize in amazing beers, swine and seafood. You gave them a run for their money with your execution!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Jim said:


> You broke down two of the grunters and cooked one whole? Next time how about a little notice so we can partake!
> 
> Looks like a huge success.



No we cooked all three whole, they were small, just sucklings. We also had 50lbs of pork shoulder butt that we made into sausage and made pulled pork with. We also had 4 bellies that we had confit the day before.


----------



## Jim

JohnnyChance said:


> No we cooked all three whole, they were small, just sucklings. We also had 50lbs of pork shoulder butt that we made into sausage and made pulled pork with. We also had 4 bellies that we had confit the day before.



Porky goodness!


----------



## wenus2

Yeah that's badass, I was sad I missed it last year and even more so now. I'm gonna have to show up there one of these days to get my fix!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Jim said:


> Next time how about a little notice so we can partake!



Our next event is Clambake & Cocktails, a coursed meal with each course paired with a different craft cocktail. I think it is going to be in August, on a Monday. I will find the exact date tonight, maybe you guys can get an NYC contingent to make the voyage for the evening.


----------

